# Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 - Any Good?



## JTS (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, I've just about had an absolute gut full with my current rig. I've been having random BSoD's for about a year and have come to the conclusion my P5Q-Pro has a possible memory controller issue. 

(24hr p95 blend stable / 24hr memtest stable etc - yet still has random 'hardware related' crashes - the only original components left is the CPU and mobo)


I was going to upgrade anyway, but can't find any EVGA Classifieds (759/760 - only the SE editions are available x16/x8 CF :shadedshu ) and I've had enough of Asus.  


I'm in Australia and there are only a few e-tailers I trust, so choices are limited.


I started looking for an alternative x58 board and found this in stock:
http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3251


And was wondering if anyone has any personal experience overclocking with it?  There's not a lot of 'real world reviews' that I could find since it's so new.

I'll be pairing it with a i7 920 and will be air-cooled (for now).  I'm aiming for a 'comfortable' OC between 3.6-3.8ghz.





> (Note 2) For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16_1 slot; if you are installing two PCI Express graphics cards, it is recommended that you install them in the PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_2 slots.
> 
> (Note 3) The PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots share bandwidth with the PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_2 slots espectively. When PCIEX8_1 is populated with an expansion card, the PCIEX16_1 slot will operate at up to x8 mode; when PCIEX8_2 is populated with an expansion card, the PC IEX16_2 slot will operate at up to x8 mode.



Ideally I want to run two individual cards at x16, but I can't determine which slots are the PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_2.  I have a sneaking suspicion they may be the physical slots 1 and 2 

Thanks in advance for any ideas, thoughts etc.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

www.pccasegear.com.au - trustworthy store


we've had quite a few threads with random issues with gigabyte x58 boards, but i dont know what models. most of the issues seem to stem around large amounts of ram/some ram slots not working.


----------



## JTS (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks mate.  I've checked there and they only have the 4-way SLI board @ $749 which is far too much for slots I'll never use 

If push comes to shove, I may just grab the EVGA X58 SLI LE and live with the x16/x8 until I go a single 5970 and leave dual cards behind.


----------

